

The Fat Doctor Problem - justinmares
http://justinmares.com/the-fat-doctor-problem/

======
sssilver
A person who failed usually knows much more about how not to fail than a
person who succeeded.

So I largely disagree with the opinion of the author.

~~~
justinmares
I disagree. I think this post says it better than I can -
[http://signalvnoise.com/posts/1643-failure-is-overrated-a-
re...](http://signalvnoise.com/posts/1643-failure-is-overrated-a-redux)

Someone who's failed has now learned 1 way not to fail. Someone who's been
successful multiple times has learned the principles and what to do to win,
which is much more important.

------
alialkhatib
I agree with sssilver in his disagreement, but there's a nuanced logical flaw
here that's not even being addressed.

sssilver brings up that someone who has experienced failure in x isn't
_necessarily_ a poor source of advice in x. Similarly, just because someone
was successful in x doesn't mean that they have _any_ clue what they did
right.

A more defensible bit of advice would be to evaluate someone's credibility
before taking their advice, but I can't think of a more obvious truism.

